# Flying grasshopper



## Judobreaker (Feb 15, 2013)

C&C always welcome. ^^


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Interesting! Coming right at you!


----------



## Overread (Feb 15, 2013)

Excellent! A very hard to shot to get in any situation and to get one flying right at you is fantastic!


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok, ok, not too much praise there...
I'll be honest, I cheated a little bit. 

I helped the little guy a few times by pointing him in the right direction and such.
I let it sit on a pair of tweezers facing the right way and when he started flying I'd take several shots.
Still rather tough though, took me quite some shots to get it right. This one had a little bit of the tweezers in it which I cloned out. ^^


----------



## Overread (Feb 15, 2013)

Actually its not all that surprising - people often assume that all photos of wildlife or insects are just a camera and a photographer going out to find stuff - and that does and always will happen. But many shots often take a lot of setup, sometimes using food lures to draw animals to a specific spot, using staged setups (many photos of subjects like mice and other smaller mammals are often done in small temporary enclosures because of the fact that normally they are simply not possible to get close to for a human). 

My view is so long as the subject is not put in harms way and is not left stressed or injured then it shouldn't cause any problems.


----------

